# BIOOS öffnen



## bertiSR (24. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen. Ich habe ein Problem. Folgendes: Ich habe eine Tastautr, die ich über USB mit dem PC verbinde! Wenn ich den PC starte, und das BIOS öffnen will muss ich ja auf ENFT drücken. Und hier liegt das Problem. Mein PC erkennt die Tastatur nicht von anfang an. Die wird erst aktiv, wenn ich mein Passwort eingeben muss.
Und nachdem ich den Adapter mit dem ich von USB auf den normalen Mausanschluss wechseln kann verworfen habe, weiß ich nun nicht weiter.

Gibts heirfür irgendeine Lösung?


----------



## zerix (24. Juli 2007)

Hallo,


> Und hier liegt das Problem. Mein PC erkennt die Tastatur nicht von anfang an. Die wird erst aktiv, wenn ich mein Passwort eingeben muss.


das dürfte aber nicht sein, dass erst dann deine Tastatur erkannt wird. Ich hab auch eine USB-Tastatur und bei funktioniert sie fast von Anfang an.

MFG

zEriX


----------



## Flex (24. Juli 2007)

Je nachdem wie alt das Mainboard ist (bzw. das Bios) kann es sein, dass keine USB Treiber beim Startup geladen werden.

Eine Alternative könnte sein, ein Bios Update durchzuführen, was allerdings nicht immer ohne Komplikationen abläuft.

Eine andere Alternative ist den Adapter für kleines Geld nachzukaufen. Bei mir um die Ecke kostet der Adapter 1,50€.


----------



## Darkhell (24. Juli 2007)

> Je nachdem wie alt das Mainboard ist (bzw. das Bios) kann es sein, dass keine USB Treiber beim Startup geladen werden.



Nicht ganz richtig....




> das dürfte aber nicht sein, dass erst dann deine Tastatur erkannt wird. Ich hab auch eine USB-Tastatur und bei funktioniert sie fast von Anfang an.



Ganz einfach, bei dir ist im Bios der Legacy Mode eingeschaltet. Schalte ihn aus, und du wirst sehen, dass es nicht mehr klappt.

Meine Empfehlung ist ebenfalls, einen Adapter zu kaufen um den Legacy mit einer PS2 Tastatur zu aktivieren, dann kannste den Adapter ja wieder umtauschen oder so....


----------



## Dr Dau (24. Juli 2007)

Hallo!





Darkhell hat gesagt.:


> .....dann kannste den Adapter ja wieder umtauschen oder so....


Meinst Du an den Händler zurückgeben?
Würde ich nicht machen, solche kleinen Helferlein kann man immer irgendwann mal gebrauchen.
Und wenn es nur dafür ist, um sich beim Kumpel das Feierabendbier zu verdienen. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Darkhell (24. Juli 2007)

Hey gute Idee, 

also bertiSR hör auf Papa Dr. Dau ;-)


----------

